# [SOLVED] Port forwarding for uTorrent



## nilanko (Jul 20, 2011)

I have heard that one needs to enable port forwarding for using torrent clients. Below is the screenshot of my router's port forwarding page. Can you help me setting up the settings for uTorrent especially?
*i.imgur.com/4Qx52.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

1. Select User Defined and type utorrent(This is just to identify)

2. Keep the WAN interface as it is, if you are using bridged mode, then choose the appropriate one.

3. Put your machine IP Address on Forward to Internal Host IP Address text box,

4. Select TCP/UDP or simply TCP would do on Protocol Type, and put the range of port on both External Packet and Forward To Internal Host.

Practically you are not using range, so specify the present utorrent port on all the 4 text box and Apply.

*NOTE : You need to configure your machine to Static IP. You can't use DHCP if you want to use Port Forwarding.*


----------



## nilanko (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

Which is the machine IP add? (See below):
*i.imgur.com/zeIYn.png

uTorrent uses a random port everytime. What should use to fill up the boxes then? 
Should I disable "DHCP Server Configuration"? It is currently enabled.

*BTW, does port forwarding does any good to uTorrent and downloading torrents?*


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

@ krishnendu, Pretty much summed up. 

machine IP is 192.168.1.4

go to utorrent preferences -> connection and uncheck randomize port each start.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

It is IPv4. Your ISPs IP is on your router configurator.

Do you get a green (port open) signal on your torrent client. Bottom right hand corner.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

Trying adding your system IP to DMZ in router, Port forwarding may not be required at all.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*



asingh said:


> Do you get a green (port open) signal on your torrent client. Bottom right hand corner.



Yes. A green tick mark appears. But when a yellow exclamation mark appears, it seems very stubborn i.e. it doesn't change to green that easily..I have to try again and again exiting-launching uTorrent.



PraKs said:


> Trying adding your system IP to DMZ in router, Port forwarding may not be required at all.


What's DMZ? 

Here's something to help you a bit more:
*i.imgur.com/YX4hT.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

Well, if you want to set port forwarding then you need to use a specific port, you can't set your utorrent to use Random Port everytime it starts.

And yeah, about the question that you asked, as per my personal experience port forwarding doesn't do much justice. It's fine eitherway.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

@Nilanko:
What speeds you getting on your client..? And what is your ISP speed.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

^^The max. that I can get i.e 32KBps (and sometimes even more).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

And what's your bandwidth??


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*



nilanko said:


> ^^The max. that I can get i.e 32KBps (and sometimes even more).



Okay thanks. And what is the promised speed your ISP communicated.

Put up a share of speedtest.net Something like below. Make sure nothing is on for net activity. Accept one browser.
*www.speedtest.net/result/1394399785.png


----------



## nilanko (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And what's your bandwidth??





asingh said:


> Okay thanks. And what is the promised speed your ISP communicated.
> 
> Put up a share of speedtest.net Something like below. Make sure nothing is on for net activity. Accept one browser.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1394399785.png


4Mbps upto 8GB, then 256Kbps onwards. I know the difference between Kbps and KBps, so no need to teach. I have finished 8GB this month. Speed test result: 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1395050378.png


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

^^
Well the type of dumb-a$$ questions you have been asking past few days, I though would show you a screenshot so you can answer our queries better. We are only trying to help you. I was not explaining difference between kbps and KBps to you, but pointing out a bandwidth usage speed monitoring device. 

Since you have crossed your FUP limit for the month, expect useless speeds. Be it P2P or normal browsing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

What is port forwarding?And what are the advantages?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*

ya, as per your speed test result and confirmed by you, your bandwidth is 256kBps, for which your download speed is perfectly exact that you are getting now. So don't worry, everything is fine.

And as for your 2nd query...see, ISP's(Internet Service Provider, in short the company who's providing you the internet) advertise bandwidth as kbps which people generally understand as kilo byte per second. Which is not the case.

8bit = 1 byte
1024 byte = 1 kilo-byte (in case you don't know this thing)

kbps = kilo bit per second
kBps / KBps / KBPS = Kilo byte per second

so 256 kbps is not 256 kilo byte per second, it's kilo bit per second.

So 256kbps actually is

256kbps = 256/8 kBps (Note the capital B, which is byte) = 32kBps

now that's a firm calculation, generally avg. speed should be 25-30kBps. So the speed you are getting is actually ok. 

Now, for your knowledge, 1000 byte = 1kB, 1024 bytes = 1KiB. 
Yes schools and colleges teaches us wrong 
Take help of Wikipedia if you want to know more about this.



Zangetsu said:


> What is port forwarding?And what are the advantages?



Port forwarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nilanko (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Port forwarding for uTorrent*



nilanko said:


> ^^The *max. that I can* get i.e 32KBps*[=256Kbps]* (and sometimes even more).





asingh said:


> Okay thanks. *And what is the promised speed your ISP communicated.*
> 
> Put up a share of speedtest.net Something like below. Make sure nothing is on for net activity. Accept one browser.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1394399785.png


I answered your question and you asked the same thing again. That's called a 'dumb-a$$' way of understanding things. 



asingh said:


> ^^
> Well the type of dumb-a$$ questions you have been asking past few days, I though would show you a screenshot so you can answer our queries better. We are only trying to help you. I was not explaining difference between kbps and KBps to you, but pointing out a bandwidth usage speed monitoring *device. *
> 
> Since you have crossed your FUP limit for the month, expect useless speeds. Be it P2P or normal browsing.


When did I say I want speeds >32KBps? I know I am getting the best speed I can get, but there are sometimes stubborn connection problems with uTorrent, so I thought of port forwarding thingy. 

BTW, I have been successful in port forwarding now...no more explanations required.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2011)

^^
Sure I understood. Guess you will too.


----------

